# Long burns between adding more fuel to the firebox?



## sidpost (Jul 4, 2013)

[h1] [/h1]
I have read a lot of the threads on this site about the various virtues of reverse flow, tuned, etc. stick burners, the benefits of heavier cook chambers and insulated fire boxes and other things.

Which brands and styles of smokers are better or best at cooking for long times between adding more wood?  I'm specifically interested in stick burners and was attracted to the Lang but, adding wood every 45 to 60 minutes for long smokes isn't the best for me.  Would for example, getting a 1/2" plate firebox really extend the cook time?  Or how about going from 1/4" to 3/8" for the cook chamber?  What about insulated fireboxes? ......

TIA,

Sid


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 5, 2013)

The Lang should be 1/4 inch, and thats plenty.  I was very surprised when I heard how often they had to be reloaded.  But that could also be the size and type of wood that they are using and not just the design of the smoker.

What size smoker are you looking to get into?


----------



## sidpost (Jul 5, 2013)

In a Lang, probably the 36" model but I'm also considering the 48".  I'm also considering some larger diameter models in the 36" length like a Klose for occasional large Turkey's.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 6, 2013)

A 20" diameter can cook a really big bird.   16" can cook a really big one as well.

By the way, I think 12-14 lb is the perfect size Turkey.Them big ones dont turn out as nice for me.


----------



## sidpost (Jul 6, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> A 20" diameter can cook a really big bird.   16" can cook a really big one as well.
> 
> By the way, I think 12-14 lb is the perfect size Turkey.Them big ones dont turn out as nice for me.


My mother has a fascination with really LARGE turkey's.  A 36/42/48 20" model is probably a better general use size though since a 24" would be almost square in 3 foot smoker.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 8, 2013)

Im building me a 32" x 16" . I'm thinking is going to be the perfect size for my weekly use. I have a large pit on a trailer so I'm looking for something just big enough for a couple slabs or a couple birds.

Heres my current build.








And my pit. Im getting 2.5 - 3 hours between re-loads on the Large pit with Live Oak, 2 - 2.5 hours with red oak. I'm trying re-create that same efficiency with the new small build .


----------



## sidpost (Jul 8, 2013)

That little smoker is looking nice!

I'm assuming it is reverse flow and, the plate on the bottom which looks a little bigger than usual, would make a great place to rest a beer can chicken.  What are the details with this smoker?  Are you building it freestyle or from plans?


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 8, 2013)

I've built 6 reverse flow smokers over the last year and a half. This is an accumulation of what Ive learned and a experiment on a theory. I should have it much farther along by the end of the week with better pics to explain what it is Im trying to accomplish.


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks really great, I like the heat redirection on the left side.

Up above there were some questions about insulation and steel sizes etc....My pit has a Guru on it, we use 2 of their biggest fans to control the air...cheating I know but hey, this is a comercial deal :-)  I find that insulation on the firebox is best for avoiding burns, if I want longer cook times between reloads I toss a couple GI blankets on the COOKER. This keeps the pit temp higher with less air injected, so less fuel consumption. Watch out tho, SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) notes that we put less smoke flavor on the product as the summer gets warmer, so I have stopped for now. When we are back to cooking in better temps, I will get the blankies out of the truck again :-).  It will be nigh on a hundred Sat and I have 5 briskets and 6 butts to due for a Sunday gig. 

YMMV...

--T


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree, summer is not the time to make the best BBQ, I tend to grill more in the summer and more smoking in the cooler months


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 12, 2013)

4 posts later and no one has asked about the super heroes....cooking Q?  See, everybody loves BBQ!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> I agree, summer is not the time to make the best BBQ, I tend to grill more in the summer and more smoking in the cooler months


Ditto


bruno994 said:


> 4 posts later and no one has asked about the super heroes....cooking Q?  See, everybody loves BBQ!


Ok I'll ASK..

Whats up with the superheroes?

Is this a Justice League smoking event or were you smoking at a Comic Con.


----------



## black (Jul 12, 2013)

-


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2013)

Well it's not a Comic Con but appears to be in front of a church.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 16, 2013)

> Ok I'll ASK..
> 
> Whats up with the superheroes?
> 
> Is this a Justice League smoking event or were you smoking at a Comic Con.


It was a charity event I volunteered for, cooked a 120 chicken halves. It was for a 10 year old that was terminally ill ( passed away last weekend).  Everything was about making it his day, and we raised over $20 grand in the one day. I'm lucky that I was able to contribute to his day.

I should have got a pic of the kid in the chicken suite we had flagging traffic, he just about fell out from the heat that day.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> It was a charity event I volunteered for, cooked a 120 chicken halves. It was for a 10 year old that was terminally ill ( passed away last weekend).  Everything was about making it his day, and we raised over $20 grand in the one day. I'm lucky that I was able to contribute to his day.
> 
> I should have got a pic of the kid in the chicken suite we had flagging traffic, he just about fell out from the heat that day.


Sorry to hear about the young buy.  Those are the kind of cooks that make you feel really good at the end of the day.  Solid work Rib, a job well done.  I would look terrible in a Spidey costume, but you made it work...LOL.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, thats not me!

Im the one in the black!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> It was a charity event I volunteered for, cooked a 120 chicken halves._ It was for a 10 year old that was terminally ill ( passed away last weekend)_.  Everything was about making it his day, and we raised over $20 grand in the one day. I'm lucky that I was able to contribute to his day.
> 
> I should have got a pic of the kid in the chicken suite we had flagging traffic, he just about fell out from the heat that day.


Rib you are a good man and I am proud to know you.

Sorry about the little boy, it's very upsetting, I know how you feel, One of my cubs that moved into Boy scouts last year has a terminal illness and has been deteriorating the last few years (Mitochondrial Disease), But he's a trooper... I always get filled up with stories like this.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Oh, thats not me!
> 
> Im the one in the black!


Damn Rib, you're not only a Pit building madman, you're also a LOOKER!


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

LOL


----------



## sidpost (Jul 4, 2013)

[h1] [/h1]
I have read a lot of the threads on this site about the various virtues of reverse flow, tuned, etc. stick burners, the benefits of heavier cook chambers and insulated fire boxes and other things.

Which brands and styles of smokers are better or best at cooking for long times between adding more wood?  I'm specifically interested in stick burners and was attracted to the Lang but, adding wood every 45 to 60 minutes for long smokes isn't the best for me.  Would for example, getting a 1/2" plate firebox really extend the cook time?  Or how about going from 1/4" to 3/8" for the cook chamber?  What about insulated fireboxes? ......

TIA,

Sid


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 5, 2013)

The Lang should be 1/4 inch, and thats plenty.  I was very surprised when I heard how often they had to be reloaded.  But that could also be the size and type of wood that they are using and not just the design of the smoker.

What size smoker are you looking to get into?


----------



## sidpost (Jul 5, 2013)

In a Lang, probably the 36" model but I'm also considering the 48".  I'm also considering some larger diameter models in the 36" length like a Klose for occasional large Turkey's.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 6, 2013)

A 20" diameter can cook a really big bird.   16" can cook a really big one as well.

By the way, I think 12-14 lb is the perfect size Turkey.Them big ones dont turn out as nice for me.


----------



## sidpost (Jul 6, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> A 20" diameter can cook a really big bird.   16" can cook a really big one as well.
> 
> By the way, I think 12-14 lb is the perfect size Turkey.Them big ones dont turn out as nice for me.


My mother has a fascination with really LARGE turkey's.  A 36/42/48 20" model is probably a better general use size though since a 24" would be almost square in 3 foot smoker.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 8, 2013)

Im building me a 32" x 16" . I'm thinking is going to be the perfect size for my weekly use. I have a large pit on a trailer so I'm looking for something just big enough for a couple slabs or a couple birds.

Heres my current build.








And my pit. Im getting 2.5 - 3 hours between re-loads on the Large pit with Live Oak, 2 - 2.5 hours with red oak. I'm trying re-create that same efficiency with the new small build .


----------



## sidpost (Jul 8, 2013)

That little smoker is looking nice!

I'm assuming it is reverse flow and, the plate on the bottom which looks a little bigger than usual, would make a great place to rest a beer can chicken.  What are the details with this smoker?  Are you building it freestyle or from plans?


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 8, 2013)

I've built 6 reverse flow smokers over the last year and a half. This is an accumulation of what Ive learned and a experiment on a theory. I should have it much farther along by the end of the week with better pics to explain what it is Im trying to accomplish.


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks really great, I like the heat redirection on the left side.

Up above there were some questions about insulation and steel sizes etc....My pit has a Guru on it, we use 2 of their biggest fans to control the air...cheating I know but hey, this is a comercial deal :-)  I find that insulation on the firebox is best for avoiding burns, if I want longer cook times between reloads I toss a couple GI blankets on the COOKER. This keeps the pit temp higher with less air injected, so less fuel consumption. Watch out tho, SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) notes that we put less smoke flavor on the product as the summer gets warmer, so I have stopped for now. When we are back to cooking in better temps, I will get the blankies out of the truck again :-).  It will be nigh on a hundred Sat and I have 5 briskets and 6 butts to due for a Sunday gig. 

YMMV...

--T


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree, summer is not the time to make the best BBQ, I tend to grill more in the summer and more smoking in the cooler months


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 12, 2013)

4 posts later and no one has asked about the super heroes....cooking Q?  See, everybody loves BBQ!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> I agree, summer is not the time to make the best BBQ, I tend to grill more in the summer and more smoking in the cooler months


Ditto


bruno994 said:


> 4 posts later and no one has asked about the super heroes....cooking Q?  See, everybody loves BBQ!


Ok I'll ASK..

Whats up with the superheroes?

Is this a Justice League smoking event or were you smoking at a Comic Con.


----------



## black (Jul 12, 2013)

-


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2013)

Well it's not a Comic Con but appears to be in front of a church.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 16, 2013)

> Ok I'll ASK..
> 
> Whats up with the superheroes?
> 
> Is this a Justice League smoking event or were you smoking at a Comic Con.


It was a charity event I volunteered for, cooked a 120 chicken halves. It was for a 10 year old that was terminally ill ( passed away last weekend).  Everything was about making it his day, and we raised over $20 grand in the one day. I'm lucky that I was able to contribute to his day.

I should have got a pic of the kid in the chicken suite we had flagging traffic, he just about fell out from the heat that day.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> It was a charity event I volunteered for, cooked a 120 chicken halves. It was for a 10 year old that was terminally ill ( passed away last weekend).  Everything was about making it his day, and we raised over $20 grand in the one day. I'm lucky that I was able to contribute to his day.
> 
> I should have got a pic of the kid in the chicken suite we had flagging traffic, he just about fell out from the heat that day.


Sorry to hear about the young buy.  Those are the kind of cooks that make you feel really good at the end of the day.  Solid work Rib, a job well done.  I would look terrible in a Spidey costume, but you made it work...LOL.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, thats not me!

Im the one in the black!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> It was a charity event I volunteered for, cooked a 120 chicken halves._ It was for a 10 year old that was terminally ill ( passed away last weekend)_.  Everything was about making it his day, and we raised over $20 grand in the one day. I'm lucky that I was able to contribute to his day.
> 
> I should have got a pic of the kid in the chicken suite we had flagging traffic, he just about fell out from the heat that day.


Rib you are a good man and I am proud to know you.

Sorry about the little boy, it's very upsetting, I know how you feel, One of my cubs that moved into Boy scouts last year has a terminal illness and has been deteriorating the last few years (Mitochondrial Disease), But he's a trooper... I always get filled up with stories like this.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Oh, thats not me!
> 
> Im the one in the black!


Damn Rib, you're not only a Pit building madman, you're also a LOOKER!


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

LOL


----------

